# House Rabbits



## -ange- (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm looking for some advice on house rabbits. You know, what to do and what not to do etc.

I'm a full time mum and we have 14 rabbits so I know how to look after rabbits and that, it's my over size Dwarf Lop Robbie who I'm thinking of making a house bunny. 

He is being neutered after xmas. He is so stressed in his hutch I even converted his hutch with the one underneath so he has a 2 tier but he's still paces. Vet said he should calm down after I get him done.
But as he's so friendly and he's the only 1 of my rabbits that will come when called and go back in his hutch when let out for a run (has whole garden when I am supervising the chicken when they out of their coop)

He gets on with our dog really well and so he'll have comapny when I'm out.

I plan on getting a large dog crate for him and a litter tray. He will be in the crate at night and when I am out, not that i'm out for long as it's really only the school runs and shopping so 2 hours max in the day.

Should I cover the crate with a blanket a night?? as I know rabbits don't like drafts.
Does anyone know any good house rabbit websites?? I have looked on the Rabbit Welfare Fund site as it started out a site for house rabbits, I think. Are there anyothers you know??

Beds!! Do I get a fabric bed or a plastic 1?? He doesn't chew his hutch.

Any advice would be great.

xx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

my sister used to have house rabbit they had a large cage and a litter tray in that and just a plastic bed in with a thick blanket in it but the rabbit just used to sleep anywhere.


----------



## -ange- (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for that and the site link. Very helpfully.

No worries about the plants I don't have any - cat eats them! so ain't have any.

We have open plan stairs and there isnt any carpet on them either so I dont think he will go upstairs, but I have a spare baby gate if he does end up there. 
He will have our lounge and dinning room to run about in mainly, the kitchen and bathroom are off that so will only be there if kitchen door is open (cooker not in use when door open) 
He will also have outside when I go out to see my other rabbits and our chickens - he's the only rabbit brave enough to go near the chickens when they are out of coop, not even the dog will lol

I'm really looking forward to having him indoors.


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

We'd love to have our 3 rabbits indoors, as when we bring them in for some closer contact and play time, they are so much more friendly than when they are in their outdoor runs. So I definitely feel that you and your rabbit get a much better experience if your rabbit is indoors.
Our 3 rabbits are male though and will not get along, despite trying all of the usual gradual, cautious intros etc. We also have two guinea pigs, 10 hamsters and two dogs indoors, so we couldn't accommodate 3 separate rabbits, much as we would love too.
Comparing it with guinea pigs, we have had outdoor guinea pigs but our current two are kept in our lounge and it is a world apart from outdoor guinea pigs. We interact with them constantly and love the background noise and atmosphere (and smell, in a fresh hay good kind of way!) that they create.
So good luck with your indoor rabbit *no smiley for envy yet*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

-ange- said:


> I'm looking for some advice on house rabbits. You know, what to do and what not to do etc.
> 
> I'm a full time mum and we have 14 rabbits so I know how to look after rabbits and that, it's my over size Dwarf Lop Robbie who I'm thinking of making a house bunny.
> 
> ...


Mine have a bedroom with a hutch in it always opened and they have blankets and dont chew either they love it to snuggle into. So yours will prolly be fine with fabric too. I have pics wasnt sure whether to annoy ya and post them but will anyway :lol: this is my indoor set up so ya can have an idea. 







there is a good site fuzzy-rabbit.com that has members with indoor buns too


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Mine have a bedroom with a hutch in it always opened and they have blankets and dont chew either they love it to snuggle into. So yours will prolly be fine with fabric too. I have pics wasnt sure whether to annoy ya and post them but will anyway :lol: this is my indoor set up so ya can have an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol this topic is approx 2 years old hun x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

frags said:


> Lol this topic is approx 2 years old hun x


:scared: wtf ! but it was in the new posts today   I swear it  :lol: :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> :scared: wtf ! but it was in the new posts today   I swear it  :lol: :lol:


PMSL :thumbup:  Made me giggle anyway x


----------

